# reed bros. crystal cordial works bottle



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 10, 2005)

hi i dug a crown seal reed bros crystal cordial works bendigo.  bottle  today does anyone know much about them .is it common or scarce.it comes from bendigo i do not know much about bendigo bottles as i am from qld cheers ken


----------



## IRISH (Jul 10, 2005)

Most of the bottles from that company are fairly common,  they used internal thread bottles too.  Must have go a bit lost that one of yours [] .


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 10, 2005)

yeh, we all drink wimmers up here cheers for the info ken


----------



## kastoo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey that's a nice find anyhow!  I collect crowns!


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 11, 2005)

yeh, they pulled out an old house near where our sugar mill used to stand so i went for a scratch around will go back this weekend for a proper dig cheers ken[]


----------

